# كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85



## magdygeo (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اثناء تصفحى فى الانترنت وجدت هدا الكورس وهو غنى عن التعريف وهو عبارة عن ثلاث ديفيدهات مستوى مبتدئ - متوسط - متقدم

وعلاوة على دلك كل مستوى يمكن التعلم بالطريقة الامريكية - الطريقة البريطانية

وهناك ثلاث طرق للتعليم ( الطريق الحرة - الطريق المحددة - الطريق الديناميكية ) والبرنامج عند الدخول بيسالك عن user name وكدلك الباسورد الخاصة بكل طالب

وكل اللنكات اللى موجودة على موقع mihd net وهى شغالة 100% وقد قمت بتحميل الثلاث مستويات من هده اللنكات والسرعة عالية جدا فى التحميل
موقع الشركة : -​http://www.auralog.com
روابط الد ى فى دى الاول المستوى المبتدئ 
http://mihd.net/8srl4c
http://mihd.net/73406s
http://mihd.net/7wanvl
http://mihd.net/ikstlz
http://mihd.net/7pwzkm
http://mihd.net/b9dy1c
http://mihd.net/52bnxd
http://mihd.net/gdfpo4
http://mihd.net/x8pfv1
http://mihd.net/24y079
http://mihd.net/bhtkx9
http://mihd.net/s7mbnr
http://mihd.net/6ypna1
http://mihd.net/y4krg7​الروابط عبارة عن 14 ملف كل ملف عبارة 98 ميجا وا عدا الاخير حجمه 39 ميجا
تحمل جميع الروابط وتفك الضغط عنهم هيطلع عندك ملف ايزو 1.28 جيجا تحرقة بالنيرو على دى فى دى او تشغله ب VirtualCloneDrive
وسوف اضع باقى المستويات تباعا اذا اعجبكم هذا الكورس
باس ورد فك الملفات
ThegioiEbook.com​


----------



## ipraheem makram (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*

*شكرأ ليك على الموضوع
بس ياريت تعرفلى ازاى احملة من الصفحة علشان انا مش عارف*


----------



## magdygeo (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*

اولا شكرا على مروركم بالموضوع ..... اما بالنسبة للتحميل .
بعد فتح الصفحة تجد على الشمال عبارة Request Download  Link  اضغط عليها وانتظر سوف تظهر على اليمين عبارة Download File  اضغط عليها سوف يبدأ التحميل 
وعيش مع هذا الكوس ومستنى صلواتك  :yaka:


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*

:yahoo:ميرسى ليك ياريت باقى المستويات​


----------



## البرنس مايكل (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*

شكرا جدا


----------



## bishawy_86 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*

شكرا يامجدى........وجارى التحميل والتجربة  :t39:
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## s_h (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*

مرسى يا جميل بس فى مشكلة حملت اور رابط و البقيين مش نافع بكتبلى لا تملك الصلحية فى تحميل


----------



## magdygeo (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*

اولا : ميرسى على مروك بالموضوع.
ثانيا : التحميل يتم رابط واحد فقط  وحين يتم الانتهاء من تحميله تبدأ تحميل الرابط التالى ... وهكذا ....


----------



## dndona (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 20*



magdygeo قال:


> اثناء تصفحى فى الانترنت وجدت هدا الكورس وهو غنى عن التعريف وهو عبارة عن ثلاث ديفيدهات مستوى مبتدئ - متوسط - متقدم
> 
> وعلاوة على دلك كل مستوى يمكن التعلم بالطريقة الامريكية - الطريقة البريطانية
> 
> ...


ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك*:t32:*


----------



## Rona_7 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85*

:t39:
بجد ربنا يبعوضك
شكرا جدا على المستوى ده*عايزين الباقى​*:99:
هنفضل منتظرين كتير ؟؟؟يالا فين الباقى


----------

